# Why is there a gurgle from my basement drain?



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

More that likely you have a partial stoppage in the line that the floor drain and laundry is connected to, something needs to be rodded out.


----------



## frozenmama (Sep 20, 2010)

My first thought was "gurgles in the pipes = blockage". I suppose I just don't understand why it had never happend before that sink was off, but the moment that thing was removed - the gurgles started.


----------



## frozenmama (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm bumping this up and adding a little more information, incase anyone else has a new idea. 

While down in my basement last night, I decided to put the stopper in the laundry washtub. I did, but I could still hear the gurgles coming from the sink. 

It dawned on me that the noise wasn't coming out of the drain, but out of the actual faucet. When I plugged my tumb over the end of the faucet, the noise stopped -as did the noise from the floor drain. As soon as I pulled my thumb off the spout, the noise started again in the drain. It's almost like the faucet is sucking in air - is that even possible? 
Still confused!


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

frozenmama said:


> I'm bumping this up and adding a little more information, incase anyone else has a new idea.
> 
> While down in my basement last night, I decided to put the stopper in the laundry washtub. I did, but I could still hear the gurgles coming from the sink.
> 
> ...


:huh:


----------



## oyam (Dec 8, 2011)

frozenmama, did you ever find a solution to this problem. My basement drain/faucet is doing the same thing.


----------



## frozenmama (Sep 20, 2010)

Does your faucet have a small brass pipe coming off of it at some point underneath that feeds back into the drainage? Mine did.
The noise stopped when I yanked out the laundry room sink and crimped off that little brass pipe. I have no idea what the little pipe did (other than gurgle) - it was very small diameter, maybe 1/4" to 1/2".


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

frozenmama said:


> Does your faucet have a small brass pipe coming off of it at some point underneath that feeds back into the drainage? Mine did.
> The noise stopped when I yanked out the laundry room sink and crimped off that little brass pipe. I have no idea what the little pipe did (other than gurgle) - it was very small diameter, maybe 1/4" to 1/2".


That was the trap primer line you pinched off. Not a big deal, but you need to pour some water down your floor drains if they dry out and start to smell. There is a blockage somewhere thats keeping the drains from venting properly, thats why its gurgling


----------



## oyam (Dec 8, 2011)

found it. The hot and cold taps were by-passing and a small amount of water was going through the primer line to the drain.


----------



## newbie74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow I have the same problem now! I had a guy come in to fix the washer and another guy come in to fix our hot water tank now my laundry room basin faucet gurgles like crazy! I can duct tape it off to quiet it but that can't be a good idea i'm sure lol and when i do the the drain in the floor starts to gurgle..at first i thought it was a loose tap so i tightened them..nope..still gurglin..I got nothin...I don't really have any pipes to clog I don't think..a little clear ( slightly yellowy) tube under the cold water side that i suspect goes to the drain maybe...it seems find..nothing has changed from before when it was all quiet...thoughts?


----------



## oyam (Dec 8, 2011)

newbie74

The gurgle is caused by water going into the floor drain. When the floor drain empties it "gurgles". Mine was the tube running from the laundry tub faucet. It was hard to tell but a little bit of water was by-passing the faucet and into the tube which connects to the drain. I suspect the same with yours or there is water by-passing some other place that connects to the floor drain.


----------

